# Can't View Embedded YouTube Videos on My Computer



## PoliticalChic

Hi.

Weird thing.  This started last week.  I get grey box when I get to the YouTube videos.  I use to be able to see them on the message board.  But no longer.  Any computer experts out there that have an answer?


----------



## NOBama

Try clearing your cache yet?


----------



## PoliticalChic

NOBama said:


> Try clearing your cache yet?



Yes, I do it every day.


----------



## NOBama

Can you view this video?

[youtube]HNTxr2NJHa0[/youtube]


----------



## PoliticalChic

NOBama said:


> Can you view this video?
> 
> [youtube]HNTxr2NJHa0[/youtube]



No.  I can't.  Are you teasing me?  It better not be porno that I'm missing.


----------



## NOBama

PoliticalChic said:


> No. I can't. Are you teasing me? It better not be porno that I'm missing.


 
ROFL! Nope... but can you view it here: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNTxr2NJHa0"]YouTube - Lamb chops play-Along[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic

NOBama said:


> ROFL! Nope... but can you view it here: YouTube - Lamb chops play-Along



LOL!  My playpal is a preschooler!  See, they are right.  You never know who you're talking to over the internet.  You're pretty smart for a preschooler.


----------



## KittenKoder

PoliticalChic said:


> Hi.
> 
> Weird thing.  This started last week.  I get grey box when I get to the YouTube videos.  I use to be able to see them on the message board.  But no longer.  Any computer experts out there that have an answer?



Did you recently update the Flash plugin? If so then that may be your problem, the newest Adobe Flash plugin for some reason doesn't work right, I tried it and had to switch back to a lower version because it wouldn't play a lot of vids on many sites. If that's not it then look for your most recent changes to your browser, anything about multimedia settings specifically. You may have to adjust those, but without seeing the system it's hard to remotely assist if not a common problem because of different configurations in hardware and software (one problem with having so many choices now).


----------



## aztech

If your at work, it is possible that it is the web filter they have installed.


----------



## KittenKoder

aztech said:


> If your at work, it is possible that it is the web filter they have installed.



Oh yeah, I forget that most people don't use their personal computers for work to. *blush*


----------



## NOBama

PoliticalChic said:


> LOL! My playpal is a preschooler! See, they are right. You never know who you're talking to over the internet. You're pretty smart for a preschooler.


 
Heheh! I like to keep it simple when trying to help somebody. I'm a Progressive Vedioist... IE: The porn vids come after we get you up and running


----------



## Diuretic

KK I think has identified it.  I can't get Flash in Opera 9.62 on Ubuntu Gutsy, but it works fine with Firefox 2.0.0.19 (I don't like Firefox 3.0 it seems to be a bit bloated).  A downgrade in Flash might well be the answer.


----------



## PoliticalChic

KittenKoder said:


> Did you recently update the Flash plugin? If so then that may be your problem, the newest Adobe Flash plugin for some reason doesn't work right, I tried it and had to switch back to a lower version because it wouldn't play a lot of vids on many sites. If that's not it then look for your most recent changes to your browser, anything about multimedia settings specifically. You may have to adjust those, but without seeing the system it's hard to remotely assist if not a common problem because of different configurations in hardware and software (one problem with having so many choices now).



I might have.  I'll look to see what it is I have and if I can revert back to an older version.  Hope it works.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Catz, Diuretic, NOBama:

I installed Adobe Flash Player 10 and it worked like a charm!  Thanks so much for helping me out.  Nice to be a on a board with people who have answers.  PC


----------



## Diuretic

Good news PC


----------



## PoliticalChic

I'm sorry I confused my cats!  I meant KittenKoder.  Thanks.  I believe it was you who suggested the idea first.


----------



## KittenKoder

You're welcome, and no problem.


----------

